
The Sorry State of WYSIWYG Web Editors - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.mikeindustries.com/blog/archive/2009/04/the-sorry-state-of-wysiwyg-web-editors
======
schmoo
Bold, italic, heading, list, link, image.

I've never seen a remotely compelling argument for anything more, and I've
never seen anything more used in 99.9% of user-generated content. Where did
this fascination with perfecting pointless bloat come from?

